# noisy silvia v3



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

so my silvia stood for a while after i had no grinder although once every few weeks i had her on and ran some water from her and steam etc also did some back flushing with just hot water no solution. then last week i used some puly to descale her and proceded with flushing her out after etc. then after couple days of not using her i put her on and heard a little whistling noise.( high pitch squeal) then that went and now between temp surfing etc i can actually hear her heating up similar to limed up kettle but she has always been quiet as a mouse any ideas thanks?


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Limescale on the heating element.

Even a little of it causes noise. In my experience some is almost unavoidable but another descale (perhaps a stronger one) should eliminate the noise.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Mine just started gurgling just after steaming light goes out and always taken that as a cue to descale ( ran on either BWT filtered water or Ashbeck, just goes to show even with those you get scale....)

Happens about every 6 months and goes after descale with citric acid.

Let us know if goes after descale.

John


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

its hasnt done the whistling noise again just that once which was actually first use after decale and stood for 3 days. and also only hear noise now nearing brew temp. it just sounds like a kettle boiling but nowhere near as loud. think before was really quiet and got used to that . thanks


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

I re read your first post and just for clarity, when you state you used Puly to descale this is not puly caff run either through the group head or in the tank is it?

John


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

puly cleaner descaler ???


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Just checking, as stranger things have been used to try and descale a machine. Whilst puly caff will get rid of oils and general gunk in the brew head, doesn't do toffee for limescale 

If using the packets of powder, may not be a strong enough solution if you still getting boiling noises. Had some left over from Gaggia days and found them to not be as effective in the doses on the packet so switched to bulk citric acid descaler, which works better for me.

Apologies if alarmed you

John


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

....


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

phew... yes note taking will be visiting a friend soon and shall be picking his brains about a lot of stuff. sorry dfk!!!


----------

